# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Verbrand in de zon

## _DAVE_

Hoi,

Ik weet niet of deze hier goed staat  :Smile:  anders moet 1van de mods de thread maar even verplaatsen. (Ook heb ik via zoeken op het forum, niet echt iets gevonden over verbranden)


Wel ik heb mij gister laten verassen in de zon.. met gevolg heel mijn rug verbrand.. en vergeten in te smeren.

Wat kun je hier best aan doen? Het ziet gewoon goed rood, en doet pijn als je wat beweegt .

Ik heb mij al laten insmeren met aftersun 2 keer / lauwe douche genomen..
Maar zijn er eigenlijk nog andere dingen die je kunt doen?


groetj

----------


## Agnes574

Staat hier helemaal juist beste Dave!

Goede en interessante vraag van je zeg...ik ga hier onmiddelijk mee aan de slag!!!!

Ik weet nu enkel ook eerlijk gezegd maar enkel de oplossingen die jij vernoemt;
*afkoelen dmv;
-vaak insmeren met aftersun (leg die in de koelkast voor een nog afkoelender effect!)
-géén warme douches nemen
-proberen niet op de verbrandde delen te zitten/liggen

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb in deze rubriek een artikel geplaatst over zonnebrand...
Maar Dave,ik kan het lijstje niet erg veel aanvullen helaas...

*afkoelen (zie ook bovenstaande post) dmv koudecompressen/aftersun ed
*geen zeep begruiken op de verbrandde plaatsen
*bij erge pijn eventueel een pijnstiller nemen

Bij optredende misselijkheid en koorts een arts waarschuwen

----------


## sibex

Als je verbrandt bent, bijvoorbeeld op vakantie en je kan niet meer de zon in, kan je dat wél met uv-beschermende kleding. Je kan hiermee zwemmen, en de hele dag in de zon, zonder dat je huid schade oploopt. 
Een katoenen shirt heeft beschermingsfactor 10, uv-werende kleding minimaal 50. 
]

----------


## ikke64

Er zijn bij de drogist en apotheek ook producten te koop die special gemaakt zijn voor de verbrande huid. Deze werken ook prima bij verbranding door de zon. Biologisch, lees de schade aan de huid, is er geen verschil tussen verbranding door bv water en de zon. Vaak is die van de zon zelfs minder diep, omdat er geen nawerking plaats vind. Maar de behandeling is het zelfde.

Gr Ikke

----------

